# Give me what you think it's worth



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Recently after seeing something I crocheted for a friend, another person asked me how much I would charge her for something similar. I was really stomped. Mainly because I cannot put a price on the effort put into these things. 

So I offered her to pay me what she thinks the item is worth (this is a church sister btw. and somehow she seemed to think I was testing her). Her response, "why would you do that to me?" and she looked pained. I was even surprised at myself. But you know what I got to thinking about it later and I think I was right. 

Your responses please:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I would have phrased it a bit differently... "What do you think would be a fair price." That would allow the person to not be "judging" your time and talent and let her take into account her budget. If the price was too low you could always say that you couldn't do it for that price, given suppplies and time and thank her for her interest. We can't always get paid for all our time, but should always get paid for all supplies and PART of the time invested..... If I chose to GIVE something, my choice, but I don't give away just because someone asks.... Sometimes, I just laugh and say something like..... "trust me, you can't afford it..." OR "Your first born child and xxxx dollars should cover it."


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

"Your first born child and xxxx dollars should cover it."
That did make me chuckle! Will try to remember that one :wink:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

No you did nothing wrong,you were quite right people have no idea the work involved in creating a project. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I would have phrased it a bit differently... "What do you think would be a fair price." That would allow the person to not be "judging" your time and talent and let her take into account her budget. If the price was too low you could always say that you couldn't do it for that price, given suppplies and time and thank her for her interest. We can't always get paid for all our time, but should always get paid for all supplies and PART of the time invested..... If I chose to GIVE something, my choice, but I don't give away just because someone asks.... Sometimes, I just laugh and say something like..... "trust me, you can't afford it..." OR "Your first born child and xxxx dollars should cover it."


Okay you have made some good points and I agree except one thing. She has already judged my work, she saw it and wants one. Her response already speaks volumes. As per her budget the door in my view is wide open...she can make me an offer. 
Then it's up to me to suggest that she purchases the material and then I can make it for her price.

Telling her "trust me...etc." That is really not me...I mean I would like folks to wear my art and that gives me pleasure as well. So well...we'll see


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> Okay you have made some good points and I agree except one thing. She has already judged my work, she saw it and wants one. Her response already speaks volumes. As per her budget the door in my view is wide open...she can make me an offer.
> Then it's up to me to suggest that she purchases the material and then I can make it for her price.
> 
> Telling her "trust me...etc." That is really not me...I mean I would like folks to wear my art and that gives me pleasure as well. So well...we'll see


I also enjoy seeing people wear my things... and you are right that she has judged your work and admires it and wants it.... but she may be a little afraid to insult you with too low a price. My quips are more for the person that asks you to make something but wants it for a bargain basement price because they have no idea what is involved... A rule of thumb is to charge 4 times the cost of your supplies. It used to be 3 times.... and that might be fairer for some items or if you are trying to give someone a little break. This is actual cost.... so, of it only takes a half skein, it is half the cost of the skein.... etc..... As long as you don't feel that you are being taken advantage of, I'm sure an honest and open discussion with her will bring you both to a fair agreement..... Another way is to charge striaght up for the materials and then track your time and decide on an hourly rate... but I only do that on large weaving projects and use a little electric clock to track time, unplugging it when I quit work for the day and my hourly rate is pretty darned low......


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd go on a sliding scale...lower for acrylic/cotton (depending on cost, mid-range for blends (which don't cost as much as 100% fibers, and higher for animal hair blends and 100% (ESPECIALLY those bought from LYS locations). All prices depend on size of project(s) made.

I charge $5 USD for baby sock pairs, $10 and up (depends on price of yarn) for Adult/Teen. And yes, I'm going to be a LITTLE BIT selfish this year because I have commercial socks that don't fit like the one I've posted and the next two or so are MINE! <G>


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I have said."the materials cost xxxx and I work for $18 per hour.............are you still interested?"


they do not want to pay for your labour!!!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

msdotsy1 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I would have phrased it a bit differently... "What do you think would be a fair price." That would allow the person to not be "judging" your time and talent and let her take into account her budget. If the price was too low you could always say that you couldn't do it for that price, given suppplies and time and thank her for her interest. We can't always get paid for all our time, but should always get paid for all supplies and PART of the time invested..... If I chose to GIVE something, my choice, but I don't give away just because someone asks.... Sometimes, I just laugh and say something like..... "trust me, you can't afford it..." OR "Your first born child and xxxx dollars should cover it."
> ...


I agree with you---it sounds like this person just doesn't understand or appreciate the time and talent, never mind the materials, that go into creative work. I had an architect ask me if I'd discount a large detailed watercolor I had done for him. His mother was visiting and was shocked and told him he had no right to ask that. I didn't discount it. And neither should you.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd at least let her know how much the materials cost--and how many hours are involved in completing the item. Then the two of you can decide what's acceptable and fair for your transaction.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

When I knit I usually knit for others and I give from my heart. If someone asks me to knit something for them, if I wouldn't have done it and given it to them, I just say, "sorry, I don't have the time right now."

They wouldn't understand the time involved and the effort we put into making it look the best we can. If it is a pattern, it takes longer than easy stitches.

So, I just knit it from my heart and give it as a gift....I don't knit for payment.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

My story:
While sitting in a pharmacy waiting for my prescriptions to be ready, I was - what else?! - knitting on an afghan. The young pharmacist popped her head over the divider, saw me knitting, and immediately, *told* me to knit her a pair of socks and that she'd pay me for the yarn. Somewhat taken aback, I looked at her. When I saw she was serious and waiting for my answer, I did some quick math ... out loud. I told her I'd never knit socks before, so I calculated that it would take me 10 hours to learn and knit her a pair. My job paid me $25/hr. So, I told her it'd cost her $250 _plus_ the cost of the yarn. Not another peep out of her! I think it was a fair price for *my* time.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

you never get enough money back for anything that's been handmade with all the hours that go into it.At least the cost of materials and I add on a cost for each ball of yarn I use...but Jessica-Jean is right an article in true value would be probably as much $250 if we had to sell them at the right price!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I also always offer to teach - for FREE - the demander to knit the (whatever) themselves. Not a one has taken me up on the offer. I don't know why. I'm a good teacher. ... I think. ;-)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> I'd at least let her know how much the materials cost--and how many hours are involved in completing the item. Then the two of you can decide what's acceptable and fair for your transaction.


What I was going to suggest too. Gives her some idea on which to base her offer.


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

As a very prolific knitter i do sell some items.Priced by materials + dificulty


----------



## ellenpran (Oct 20, 2012)

Most people don't understand how much time goes into knitting an item. I don't knit and sell my items. I just knit for my family and friends. I give from the heart and for relaxation. Knitting to sell, you couldn't put a price on it and if you did it would be for someone who could afford the cost.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Please take these comments kindly, as that is what I intend them to be. I would like to speak for the buyer's side, if I may because I tend to think a little differently than most people. (I blame being too serious about how I had no value from the Bible teachings I was taught as a child.) When you asked her to put a dollar value on your time and creativity, she might have felt that she was not qualified to do so. She might have been asking you to tell her what you value it at, knowing that you have the talent and experience to make something that she really admired. I feel that she was uncomfortable because she thought how could she possibly set a fair price. If you, who knows the cost of materials and how much of your time you put into it, cannot put a value on it, how would she be able to. Please be willing to talk with her about it. In my younger days, I would have felt that you were saying no in a way that put the blame on me because I would not say the right price. I now know that God loves me enough to do miraculous things for me, but it took me a long time to gain any self-esteem. A different perspective, I know, but maybe it will help you to know that neither of you were right or wrong in this situation. You both need to talk about it more and reach an understanding, especially important if you truly are a "church sister". I have seen too many hurt feelings and divisions because people thought they were more right that the other in churches. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

People who don't knit often have no idea what a knitted or crocheted item is worth. My daughter just helped a friend at an upscale craft fair. She said, "Mom, you could have a little table and just sell your socks." I said, "What do you think people would pay?" She said "$30?" I didn't feel like telling her the beautiful socks on her feet were made with Madeline Tosh sock yarn that costs over $20 and involved at least 15 hours of knitting!! Hmmm, 50 cents an hour--that's what I made for babysitting in the 60's!!


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

This sounds the most sensible way so far. I once knitted a baby cardigan and charged £5. The same lady asked me to knit long jumper for her. I said that, based on £5 for a baby cardigan it would be about £40. She declined!!!


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

My mother in law used to knit for a yarn shop customers and what ever a ball of yarn cost she would charge the same for each ball used 
customer bought the yarn then paid the same again to have it knitted up 
hope this helps


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

This problem rears its ugly head quite a lot among my Arty Crafty friends; it is sad that handmade work just doesn't seem to be appreciated by people who have no idea what's gone into it.
I do Machine Embroidery, and I get two kinds of people. Some who say that 'I' am clever [when all I really need to know is how to hoop it up properly, what stabilizer to use, what fabrics are best, and what is a suitable colour-scheme ... 'AND' know which buttons to press on the machine]; and those who assume that the 'MACHINE' does all my thinking for me, and come hell or high water the thing is going to turn out just right without any effort from me.
I have a friend who does absolutely beautiful knitting, usually baby/kiddies wear. Recently, she knitted a beautiful jacket and booties set, and was paid $10. The yarn was provided by my friend, and it also cost her $1.50 for the buttons.
To add insult to injury, the person who ordered [and had paid in advance] walked up to the table, without saying a word to interrupt the conversation, reached over our shoulders, grabbed the garment [which was also beautifully wrapped in a clear plastic sleeve], and flounced off with it, without so much as a 'Thank-you' ... or even 'Is that mine?'
I couldn't resist saying archly: "Gee thanks very much for all the trouble you went to on that, it's beautiful!"


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I recently was asked the same question after showing off a dress I made for the AG doll. Well, I said, it took me 4 hours which I would say at 10.00 dollars an hour it would be 40.00 plus the cost of the yarn....no more questions were asked.


----------



## grannysgrl (Aug 5, 2012)

I double the price of my yarn I dont charge for my time since its my stress reliever


----------



## S.K. (Jul 30, 2012)

Let Jessica Jean know if she comes to Australia she can teach me to knit.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

msdotsy1 said:


> Recently after seeing something I crocheted for a friend, another person asked me how much I would charge her for something similar. I was really stomped. Mainly because I cannot put a price on the effort put into these things.
> 
> So I offered her to pay me what she thinks the item is worth (this is a church sister btw. and somehow she seemed to think I was testing her). Her response, "why would you do that to me?" and she looked pained. I was even surprised at myself. But you know what I got to thinking about it later and I think I was right.
> 
> Your responses please:


There is a lesson in this for all of us. I learned the hard way in similar circumstances. Time to put a money value on what you make...cost of materials and time...and be ready with an answer for the next time. How about, "I find it hard to put a price on what I make because, besides the materials, so much time and effort go into it. For an item like this, I've decided that (insert price) would be a fair price." Or, you can decide that you are 'too busy, at this time, and can't consider making the commitment.' That works well with the ones like your most recent encounter.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

So in other words...she was hoping you would do it for free. Pretty nervy for an acquaintance.


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

ruth Roxanne ... I had not seen your comment until after I posted my diatribe about people who have no manners.
You are also correct. I wouldn't know how much to pay for something crocheted, because I have no idea what work is involved. Even on knitting, I am no expert, and a comparatively slow knitter.
Seen from your [very intelligent] viewpoint. The other person may well have been embarrassed at having to put a price on our friend's work.
A little discussion over costs and time involved would seem to be the right way to go.
And to the Other Person who commented about being paid the price of the yarn used ... I had a dear friend who used to get that sort of payment for her work, and it was very meagre payment indeed.
Now that I'm a Pensioner, I consider my 'time' is paid for by my Pension, so I am glad to receive at least some of the costs involved, but usually prefer to use the 'Don't pay me, pay it forward'. [I do something nice for you, you do something nice for someone else, and so it goes on and around, and the whole world is a happier place; or am I being overly sentimental?]


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

grannysgrl said:


> I double the price of my yarn I dont charge for my time since its my stress reliever


Oh! Just saw this and I think it's a great response!


----------



## maggie68 (Apr 28, 2012)

I know it is difficult to state a price, I knit for a couple of ladies who have knitting buisinesses and they state the price per item which is very reasonable, and I can do it at my pace, sometimes they do need it for a certain time so thats ok by me as well, a lady saw my knitted shawl for a baby and wanted to know if I did it to sell I told her I did so she wanted one for her expected grandchild, it took me 3 weeks to complete and when finished measured 42x42 it was a lovely lacy leaf pattern, so I stated a price which was agreeable to her, which was £40 for a baby shawl, I looked at a couple in our local baby wear shops and they were selling for £70 and they were machine knitted not hand knitted, they have to consider your time and expertise, when I am knitting a fairisle cardigan/jumper or an Intarsia pattern I would of course charge more, as this type of pattern is very intricate, so for a men's jumper I would charge £60 and for a Cardi £70 and for a ladies £50,Cardie £60 you have to consider how much time and concentration you put into it,, and I have had no complaints about my prices,, plain stocking stitch would be considerably less as there is little or no consentration in it,, thank you xx


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> I recently was asked the same question after showing off a dress I made for the AG doll. Well, I said, it took me 4 hours which I would say at 10.00 dollars an hour it would be 40.00 plus the cost of the yarn....no more questions were asked.


This ...Patozenizo's comment...is the one I think is perfect. Somehow my response jumped to a different post. Yes, I know, I did something that caused that! Working with a new program here that is definitely not user friendly.


----------



## maggie68 (Apr 28, 2012)

here are a few of the items that I have knitted,,


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Sally Forth said:


> ruth Roxanne ... I had not seen your comment until after I posted my diatribe about people who have no manners.
> You are also correct. I wouldn't know how much to pay for something crocheted, because I have no idea what work is involved. Even on knitting, I am no expert, and a comparatively slow knitter.
> Seen from your [very intelligent] viewpoint. The other person may well have been embarrassed at having to put a price on our friend's work.
> A little discussion over costs and time involved would seem to be the right way to go.
> ...


Thank you! I think your methods make a lot of sense, especially for a knitter who does not intend to make it a business income. :thumbup:


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I really have a hard time pricing things, especially when it's friends or family asking. I'm going to make a boa scarf for my mom's good friend. I made one for my mom and her friend called me and wants one too. It worked out because I actually bought the yarn with her in mind, and luckily I bought enough for 2 scarves because my mom saw it on my needles and had to have it. So when her friend asked me how much she owed me(she'd gladly pay whatever I asked) I told her she could pay me in baked goods. She's a genius in the kitchen and likes to bake the more time intensive goodies that I don't bother with. She's a generous person and has been a wonderful friend to our family so I feel it's a great trade. She's so proud to wear things I've made and brags them up.


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

Someone once asked me to knit a pair of socks for her daughter. I said, 'They'd absolutely be too expensive.' 

Knitting, for me, is a gift of love. Think of all the hours x any hourly wage. Way too expensive!

Carol
flutesonline.com
Successful Sock Knitting for Beginners


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

ruth Roxanne said:


> Thank you! I think your methods make a lot of sense, especially for a knitter who does not intend to make it a business income. :thumbup:


I have read both your posts and let me comment (quick got to get GS off ) BTW. Thanks to all for your suggestions.

I had an experience, which brought me to this type of negotiation in Church. Yes CHURCH, most folk seem to believe that since we are church sisters they should get a break.

Over a year ago I offered to alter a dress for a much loved elderly woman who gave me no ends of encouragement during a particularly difficult time. I did it pro bono, out of love.

Here came another sister in our small prayer circle offering to pay me to alter a skirt. I refused payment and took the skirt. It turned out to be a lined skirt with elatic gossets in the waistband over the side seams (or whatever) on both sides of the skirt. HELLO! To anyone who knows anything about alterarions.

After ripping, altering, serging, realigning darts, doing same for lining, reinserting elastic, resetting waist band, hemming and pressing I returned the item to the woman. She insisted on paying me, and took the item showing everyone what a great job I did. I flatly refused and told her to make a donation to a childrens fund started for some kids whose mom had died in child birth. The woman gave the person collecting $6.00 dollars in my face! I asked her flatly is that what you think my work is worth, but amusedly. Now you tell me.

And another point - I know the age group I am dealing with. Most of them do crochet if not knit, and for one reason or other don't bother, mainly because as we all know it is time consuming and takes patience. So they already have an idea.
But when I blow your mind with a nice peice, and you want it ... although the person I am dealing with in this instance is a fair person from our other dealings I would say I only did it for her. No I would not make to sell to some of those folks.

As to alterations? Not even for myself not when there is a Marshalls.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Before I retired, I would knit at lunchtime at work and many people would ask me to knit them something. My answer was, I don't have the time, but I will teach you. No one ever took me up on that offer. People who do not do knitting or crochet can understand the time it takes.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I have found that people who don't do any crafts, do not think your time making any item should cost anything! They think you should just make the item for them because you make things anyway. They don't do anything except read, watch TV or just enjoy whatever they want but they expect you to work hard and just give it to them because they want it!

I have quit showing people my crafts even though they go to charity! At least I feel those people will enjoy the fruits of my labor.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

MelissaC said:


> I really have a hard time pricing things, especially when it's friends or family asking. I'm going to make a boa scarf for my mom's good friend. I made one for my mom and her friend called me and wants one too. It worked out because I actually bought the yarn with her in mind, and luckily I bought enough for 2 scarves because my mom saw it on my needles and had to have it. So when her friend asked me how much she owed me(she'd gladly pay whatever I asked) I told her she could pay me in baked goods. She's a genius in the kitchen and likes to bake the more time intensive goodies that I don't bother with. She's a generous person and has been a wonderful friend to our family so I feel it's a great trade. She's so proud to wear things I've made and brags them up.


From crafter to crafter, sometimes a trade is a good option. I do residential design to keep the wolf from the door, my good friend is a quilter. We traded a stunning quilt for construction drawings for an addition to her house and we each think we got the better deal.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

maggie68 said:


> here are a few of the items that I have knitted,,


Wow, your work is wonderful such hard work.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I personally would rather have someone quote me the price they want and think is fair. If she's not a knitter, she has no real idea about how much goes into it (time and materials). It would be kind of like a mechanic asking me how much I think it's worth to redo my transmission (for example). I know nothing about mechanics and would have absolutely no idea what a fair price would be. I'm sure your friend does not want to insult you with too low of a price, but is stumped as to how to respond. It puts her in an awkward position. Just my opinion.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I think your friend was genuinely distressed by your answer because she has no idea of the cost involved and wanted you to set a price. I don't think she was trying to get something for nothing. As others have suggested, you should talk to her about cost of time and material and come to a fair price.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, I just recently did this same thing with a church sister too. She wanted me to make her a warm scarf for winter in some of my wool. Colorful and glitzy. Since I handspin the wool I also have to consider that. So when I showed it to her 1/2 done and she asked how much it was going to be I said how much $$ I had into it in materials and then said for her to descide how much more to add to that. I used 3 different yarns in the scarf and beads on the end tassels. So I had around $20. materials alone into it. When finish I was given $32. so a profit of $12. for my work. Maybe $1. an hour. I did do it in a simple garter stitch as it was plenty fancy enough without a fancy stitch pattern. I am content with the amount I was given as it is a bit more than materials and the gal I made if for is wonderful and I may have made it for a gift but do not want to cause problems with gifting everyone in church so that no one gets offended. Better to keep it to a purchase that is low priced. I would always say to state what you have or expect to put into the materials and maybe state how long it will take to make the item when you leave it up to them to decide price. I wanted to do it for what they could afford as I love them but I love many and cannot spend tons of money on specialty yarns and things for gifting so it is an easy way to gift without someone even knowing. In a boutique type place the scarf would have brought $60-80. I am sure.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> Recently after seeing something I crocheted for a friend, another person asked me how much I would charge her for something similar. I was really stomped. Mainly because I cannot put a price on the effort put into these things.
> 
> So I offered her to pay me what she thinks the item is worth (this is a church sister btw. and somehow she seemed to think I was testing her). Her response, "why would you do that to me?" and she looked pained. I was even surprised at myself. But you know what I got to thinking about it later and I think I was right.
> 
> Your responses please:


Maybe you could have said. I really don't know what to charge the cost of materials is 20 dollars and it takes me about 3 hrs to make. What do you think, would you still want me to make it for you?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

ashworthml said:


> you never get enough money back for anything that's been handmade with all the hours that go into it.At least the cost of materials and I add on a cost for each ball of yarn I use...but Jessica-Jean is right an article in true value would be probably as much $250 if we had to sell them at the right price!


I agree with you and Jessica Jean.


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

I do a lot of knitting for others. What I charge is double the cost of the yarn. That way I get all my costs back plus a little for my time and effort.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I had three years of needle trade. That what they use to call sewing back in the horse and buggy days. The garments I use to do for my gals were beautiful and well admired. I finish all the edges for that the way I was taught. Let me tell you, if you do not know. You can buy a evening gown cheater then the fabric will cost for a hand made one. The girls (4) still beg me to sew for thier children and grand children. I love to sew but no one appreciate the money or the time you put in it. when one of my very large family ask me to make something I take it as a complime and always try to do it for them. 
When I first started knitting I make my daughter a coat. Pat Trexler use to have a yarn shop in Davidson NC. She ask me if she could show it off after I won Best of the Shop that year with it. She call to say some one wanted me to do this for her her grand daughter in England. I told her I had know idea what that coat is worth. She called me back the next day and said the lady would not pay $400. for the coat. She said with the time and yarn that what it was worth.


----------



## russell1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh My. Pricing is the worst. There isn't anyone else but the creator who knows just how many restarts the project took, or how many times recalculations are done, or just how careful one must be if it is to be made public. I could wear something with a missing or fixed stitch on the inside area of a sleeve, but would anyone want to "sell" something with just even one little boggle? I don't think so. The buyer expects perfection, and that takes incredible time. Nope. They have no idea what it is all worth.


----------



## maxine pisterzi (Oct 1, 2012)

Years ago I was asked to crochet 25 angels to be used with place cards for Christmas. They were made with thread and took me HOURS. We had talked before and she said she would pay a fair price, when I got paid, I looked in the envelope and found $35. From then on I make "gifts" and give them to those that appreciate the time and effort and don't put a price.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with ruth Roxanne. I think the individual just didn't know what price to say since not knowing the cost of the materials and your time and probably didn't want to insult you. If you are willing to make the item for her in the first place, sit down and educate her a little bit. Explain the variety of yarn, quality, cost and approximately how much time you believe it will take to complete the item. Only then can she make an informed decision. 

I only knit for others when I want to make a gift to them or if I already have the yarn in my stash that hasn't been allocated for something else. Usually, though, it's small items like a hat, scarf or child's sweater. Anything larger would require a conversation about cost. And, I typically charge a flat fee for my time above the cost of the materials.


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Unless I sell my art regularly and have desensitized myself to experiencing someone pay money and then take my work, I would be too attached to the article to let it go and would probably be insulted at almost any price. Everything I make is either for myself or as a gift. You're in a sticky spot......as Dr. Phil would say "Do you want to be right, or do you want to be in relationship?" Good luck......I hope you find a happy medium


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

let me ask you... same project and let say I am making it What would you be willing to pay for that item? What is the project any ways?


----------



## bakka98 (May 25, 2011)

I was once told to decide what you would like to be paid an hour. Then decide how many hours it would take you. I knitted a lace scarf for a lady last Christmas. She bought the supplies. It was Blue Sky Alapaca, so it was delight to knit with. I kept track of my hours and it took me forty hours. I then told her to pay me what she thought it was worth. I received $80.00 and a nice thank you card. But $2.00 an hour? Not worth it for me unless I really have nothing else to do.


----------



## Marilyn Robinson (Nov 22, 2011)

People who admire our work and want us to make something for them....well....all I can say is this. They have no idea how long it takes us to create the items. We can never really charge for our labor. And, until these dear ones learn to knit or crochet,they will never understand. The cost of the yarn is minimal compared to the time spent to create the item. I'm a slow knitter...so my items are more costly than someone elses...should I choose to sell them.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> Recently after seeing something I crocheted for a friend, another person asked me how much I would charge her for something similar. I was really stomped. Mainly because I cannot put a price on the effort put into these things.
> 
> So I offered her to pay me what she thinks the item is worth (this is a church sister btw. and somehow she seemed to think I was testing her). Her response, "why would you do that to me?" and she looked pained. I was even surprised at myself. But you know what I got to thinking about it later and I think I was right.
> 
> Your responses please:


I would have said over this price and under this price..the pricing ..Ex: Over $25.00 Under $50.00 or have a price set that you would be willing to pay if you were the buyer...


----------



## GinetteCu (Nov 5, 2012)

My new line lately is "have you seen the price of buttons!"


----------



## Krecreator (Nov 14, 2012)

Teach, help, advise....what a nice way to see who is truly interested in advancing their skills. It may be more involved than you wish to invest in but the outcome....seeing someone you have taught, proudly wearing their creation....is so rewarding.


----------



## marilynann (Mar 23, 2011)

I think pricing our crafted goods is always difficult, for if you were to sit down and quantify cost of materials, time taken and add on a little profit most people would be reluctant to pay, as one person once told me, ' I can buy that cheaper on the market', my response was to tell her to do so then, but she would probably find that the items were not hand made with the love and care i put into to mine!


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

A long time ago, we were told to charge three times the cost of the materials.
Sounds pretty reasonable, even today.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

GinetteCu said:


> My new line lately is "have you seen the price of buttons!"


I hear you. I paid $3.50 for a cute set of two buttons that looked like little pumpkins... orange backgrown, black outline. They looked Totally adorable on the orange colored Mary Jane shoes I made for an infant girl for Halloween.

AND, there are buttons that cost even more than that!!! :shock:


----------



## Ladylure (Sep 4, 2012)

Great response


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

It seems to me by the comments that people don't realize the worth of something handmade. They must be the same people that ask for a 'deal' if they hire a plumber or a painter to paint the house. They are professionals who were trained to do the job just as all we knitters are. Perhaps we learned on our own or through our parents but we did learn not like these 'give it to me or make it for me' people. Perhaps I am still upset because I made two beautiful baby blankets - one for a neighbor and one for my son's bosses wife-the neighbor thanked me but never even invited me to see the baby. (I had given it to her husband over the fence nicely wrapped when she just arrived from the hospital which was in September!!) The other told my son tell your mom thanks! UGH!!! I made them because I wanted to see if I could do the pattern - I did and it was really nice!!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

You can always call her and tell her you were taken by surprise and that now that you have thought about it you have decided what you could make it for her for...


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

I think you are right, just exsplain the way you just did on here, What did she think you would say, I'll do it free?


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

maggie68 said:


> here are a few of the items that I have knitted,,


God bless you! they are beautiful


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My story:
> While sitting in a pharmacy waiting for my prescriptions to be ready, I was - what else?! - knitting on an afghan. The young pharmacist popped her head over the divider, saw me knitting, and immediately, *told* me to knit her a pair of socks and that she'd pay me for the yarn. Somewhat taken aback, I looked at her. When I saw she was serious and waiting for my answer, I did some quick math ... out loud. I told her I'd never knit socks before, so I calculated that it would take me 10 hours to learn and knit her a pair. My job paid me $25/hr. So, I told her it'd cost her $250 _plus_ the cost of the yarn. Not another peep out of her! I think it was a fair price for *my* time.


That answer? Priceless!


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I recently agreed to knit two pairs of socks for a neighbor for what it cost me in yarn. (She is a woman alone and lives on her disability check.) She was thrilled, and then said, "I know how to knit, but if I did all that work, I would want $25 a pair!" Sheesh! I have a feeling she's not getting her socks.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

What exactly is she asking you to make?


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

marilynann said:


> I think pricing our crafted goods is always difficult, for if you were to sit down and quantify cost of materials, time taken and add on a little profit most people would be reluctant to pay, as one person once told me, ' I can buy that cheaper on the market', my response was to tell her to do so then, but she would probably find that the items were not hand made with the love and care i put into to mine!


When I told this woman "give me what you think it's worth" it is with this very mind set. You cannot buy this on the market hand made. Let's not kid ourselves, people who live in the USA, women that is, shop! Even if they don't buy they do shop.
The knitted items that are handmade (in Asia) cost a fortune in stores such as Nordstrom. I saw some sweaters by a top designer and they were in the three hundreds every one of them. Now imagine these women turning out these sweaters, how much do you think they get paid?

They DO know what it costs. But so suppose she were to respond with, "look I couldn't begin to pay you what this is worth, but will so and so do." Hey then to me that is honesty and I would probably either accept it or negotiate a wee bit higher adding cost of materials to it.

Look folks we have a GIFT. I say it should be handled properly.
The BIBLE says our gifts will set us before kings. A perfected craft is not haggled at craft fairs, but handled scrupulously or given away to those who will appreciate it. This is my belief which is why I refuse to purchase a stall at Church bazaars. No way! But to make a few items and give it to the right folks who will wear it. That is my intention. When the right people see your work and they are willing to have things which are made custom, it will pay off. Meanwhile work on perfecting that craft.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I just have to add sometime people are afraid to pay "what they thinkj it's worth" because if they are asking for you to make it they probably don't know how to knit.
So it makes sense they would have no idea how to price such work and they would be mortified to offer "insulting" price.
I was asked to make a layette and how much,my answer was how much were they willing to part with and I would let them know what could be made for that price.
If they say $10 they get a crochet bonnet and booties (I can crochet MUCH faster than knit)


----------



## Badgerbluff (Nov 11, 2012)

I have to tell you all, my experience- A few years back in the mid 90's someone who was not a knitter came on a forum like this and asked if anyone would be interested in knitting a Christmas stocking. I raised my hand, so now the conversation was between her and me via email. This stocking had to be made from a picture of one she had from her childhood. ( My rule for things being sold-- If I offer for sale, I set the price; if someone wants to buy what I have, or make-they make an offer that I can accept or refuse or we can bargain.) So, in the stocking case I asked her to make me an offer -- SHE OFFERED ME $250.00. 
I finally made 5 of them- 2 for her, then her sister saw them and wanted 3 for her family. You never know where peoples's priorities are.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

jessica-jean, WISH you were near me. wantta come south for part of the winter. there is so much i would like to learn from you. Nothing fancy, but would provide room and board. LOL. seriously, really would love to have you near enough to teach me. i am probably an intermediate knitter, and learn quickly, if actually shown something. Sorry, i don't want to come to Canada in winter. been there, done that. lived in peterborough, ont. for a year in 1969=70. loved being there,i was a lot younger and my children were at the perfect age to learn/enjoy winter sports. by the way, i live in N. Georgia and compared to yours, i'm sure our winters are very mild. that beingsaid, i would love it if temps never got below 70. doesn/t hurt to dream, does it.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

I hate this. People always say "what would you charge" I have worked out a good answer.

I will charge $25.00 over what it cost me to make it.

They will always ask" what does it cost you to make it."

Then I say, " I will give you a list of things that I used to make one, and then you can go and pick out your colors, or color. But I must warn you, I have several other items I must make, before I get to yours." Most people have no idea how expensive our hobby is, not counting the hours spent.

You would be surprised how few people will ask you to make something again. 

You have not been rude, she asked and you told.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

cathy47 said:


> let me ask you... same project and let say I am making it What would you be willing to pay for that item? What is the project any ways?


What I always do...first check the fibre content. Then look at the finished product. This is my rule in every store I have shopped, never mind the name on the label. I purchase based on the quality of the garment, and if I want it and can afford it I buy it, or wait for it to go on sale.

Oh and btw. saw said lady yesterday, now without talking price she is asking, would I make a matching hat!


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

wittless knitter said:


> jessica-jean, WISH you were near me. wantta come south for part of the winter. there is so much i would like to learn from you. Nothing fancy, but would provide room and board. LOL. seriously, really would love to have you near enough to teach me. i am probably an intermediate knitter, and learn quickly, if actually shown something. Sorry, i don't want to come to Canada in winter. been there, done that. lived in peterborough, ont. for a year in 1969=70. loved being there,i was a lot younger and my children were at the perfect age to learn/enjoy winter sports. by the way, i live in N. Georgia and compared to yours, i'm sure our winters are very mild. that beingsaid, i would love it if temps never got below 70. doesn/t hurt to dream, does it.


 Hey find a room! PMing works
:XD:


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Badgerbluff said:


> I have to tell you all, my experience- A few years back in the mid 90's someone who was not a knitter came on a forum like this and asked if anyone would be interested in knitting a Christmas stocking. I raised my hand, so now the conversation was between her and me via email. This stocking had to be made from a picture of one she had from her childhood. ( My rule for things being sold-- If I offer for sale, I set the price; if someone wants to buy what I have, or make-they make an offer that I can accept or refuse or we can bargain.) So, in the stocking case I asked her to make me an offer -- SHE OFFERED ME $250.00.
> I finally made 5 of them- 2 for her, then her sister saw them and wanted 3 for her family. You never know where peoples's priorities are.


Bingo! She said it you didn't. I like "Make me an offer."
:thumbup:


----------



## Veda (Nov 25, 2012)

WHEN ANYONE ASKES ME TO KNIT AN ITEM FOR THEM I JUST SAY I DON'T DO ANY OF THAT. I JUST KNIT AND GIVE IT AWAY TO SOMEONE I THINK NEEDS IT. HAVE DONE SO MANY SCARVES,BABY ITEMS AND PRAYER SHAWLS I CAN'T KEEP TRACK. ANOTHER THING I HAVE SAID WAS I WILL TEACH THEM HOW TO DO IT. SEEMS TO WORK. VEDA


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Veda said:


> WHEN ANYONE ASKES ME TO KNIT AN ITEM FOR THEM I JUST SAY I DON'T DO ANY OF THAT. I JUST KNIT AND GIVE IT AWAY TO SOMEONE I THINK NEEDS IT. HAVE DONE SO MANY SCARVES,BABY ITEMS AND PRAYER SHAWLS I CAN'T KEEP TRACK. ANOTHER THING I HAVE SAID WAS I WILL TEACH THEM HOW TO DO IT. SEEMS TO WORK. VEDA


Okay Veda I hear you LOUD and clear. lol!

:XD: Okay back to work..7 projects and 28 days in which to do them. :thumbup:


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

MelissaC said:


> I really have a hard time pricing things, especially when it's friends or family asking. I'm going to make a boa scarf for my mom's good friend. I made one for my mom and her friend called me and wants one too. It worked out because I actually bought the yarn with her in mind, and luckily I bought enough for 2 scarves because my mom saw it on my needles and had to have it. So when her friend asked me how much she owed me(she'd gladly pay whatever I asked) I told her she could pay me in baked goods. She's a genius in the kitchen and likes to bake the more time intensive goodies that I don't bother with. She's a generous person and has been a wonderful friend to our family so I feel it's a great trade. She's so proud to wear things I've made and brags them up.


Now that's really nice. I like the barter system :thumbup:


----------



## jaharmon (Sep 27, 2011)

I hate to knit on a contract basis. I do knit Christmas Stockings and usually use acrylic yarn as they are in storage so long each year and moths are more likely to be a problem. They are personalized intarsia or fair isle type. I charge $75 each and it doesn't begin to compensate for the time and materials. I enjoy doing this so i chalk it up and use the money to buy yarn. Most people feel that the amount of time you have spent learning this craft and the skill it takes to finish items properly is not a big deal, especially if they don't do it themselves. I love Jessica Jean's response about the lessons.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I am afraid I would be on the side of the lady who wanted to purchase your item. If someone responded to me as you did to her, I would have no idea what the item was worth and would be afraid of insulting you by offering far too little. Since you are the knitter and you know what your supplies cost, and how much time you put in, you were responsible for giving her a price and then she would be responsible for choosing whether or not to purchase. Perhaps a better response from you would have been to tell her how honored you were that she liked what you made,and tell her outright what the supplies cost and then give her a price that you felt fair, based on what you think it might have cost in a store (minus the overhead costs of space, lighting, employees, etc.).


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Friederike said:


> MelissaC said:
> 
> 
> > I really have a hard time pricing things, especially when it's friends or family asking. I'm going to make a boa scarf for my mom's good friend. I made one for my mom and her friend called me and wants one too. It worked out because I actually bought the yarn with her in mind, and luckily I bought enough for 2 scarves because my mom saw it on my needles and had to have it. So when her friend asked me how much she owed me(she'd gladly pay whatever I asked) I told her she could pay me in baked goods. She's a genius in the kitchen and likes to bake the more time intensive goodies that I don't bother with. She's a generous person and has been a wonderful friend to our family so I feel it's a great trade. She's so proud to wear things I've made and brags them up.
> ...


I would like a barter system. 
I think.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

I see the 'hand knitted/crochet value' subject here alot. Seems we need a pat answer to learn (as important as learning to place a lifeline in knitting). How about, "Hand knit/crochet [ing] includes/involves yarn price and 'working' hours, as an employed person's with wages. How much do you make (earn) on your job? I'll charge that plus yarn." You can use an example of a painter for hire; paint + labor = $$$. That ought to do it! ;-)


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

Your answer was a little ambiguous so I would to talk to her again. Something along the lines of

I wasn't testing you I really have no idea what to charge for my work and thought you might have had experience buying craft work before. I do expect to get the price of any materials I buy for it back plus a little for the work. But I don't know how much to say fo the work.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

A person that does not knit or crochet probably has no Idea how much Yarn cost , or the time involve.I used to tell , that I would charge 3 times the amount of cost of Yarn.It was OK with some and alot said ,no, when they went and checked the prizes of the Yarn.


----------



## Roekie (Jun 22, 2012)

Ha ha, that is so true!


----------



## purbabe (Jul 15, 2011)

I remember years ago making a bed doll for a cousin. She gave me the doll and the fabric. The gown was covered in ruffles and was circular so it spread out on the bed. She paid me $20. I was saddened that she thought that's all it was worth. Needless to say I never made anything for her again but I have never forgotten it. I just wanted to cry. All the work I put into that gown. All the gathering of those ruffles. There must have been 6 rows. You're right. People have no idea.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> When I knit I usually knit for others and I give from my heart. If someone asks me to knit something for them, if I wouldn't have done it and given it to them, I just say, "sorry, I don't have the time right now."
> 
> They wouldn't understand the time involved and the effort we put into making it look the best we can. If it is a pattern, it takes longer than easy stitches.
> 
> So, I just knit it from my heart and give it as a gift....I don't knit for payment.


I knit for the same reason charliesaunt does. I have never sold an item and never will. I have also simply explained that I don't have time now when asked to make something.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I was once asked to knit a sweater by an acquaintance. I told her that I knit for love, not for money, and while I liked her, I didn't love her that much! It's true, I only knit for family and very close friends.


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My story:
> While sitting in a pharmacy waiting for my prescriptions to be ready, I was - what else?! - knitting on an afghan. The young pharmacist popped her head over the divider, saw me knitting, and immediately, *told* me to knit her a pair of socks and that she'd pay me for the yarn. Somewhat taken aback, I looked at her. When I saw she was serious and waiting for my answer, I did some quick math ... out loud. I told her I'd never knit socks before, so I calculated that it would take me 10 hours to learn and knit her a pair. My job paid me $25/hr. So, I told her it'd cost her $250 _plus_ the cost of the yarn. Not another peep out of her! I think it was a fair price for *my* time.


After reading your posts for several weeks, I would love to be able to sit and knit with you and learn from your years of knit wisdom.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Cakes, you are spot on there, when I did cake decorating, just because I enjoyed it I always got, how nice your cakes are its our Billys birthday next week would you do one for me, yes ofcourse I'd say, they would come to collect it and stand there admiring then would then be shocked at the cost of materials,I never asked anything for doing it, it was an awfull possition to be in, I gave it up in the end.


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

If you want to do the project again for your friend, ask her to purchase the yarn. I would have a hard time putting a price on my work so I either keep it or give it away since I knit simply for the love of doing it.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe you could say; well if I were selling it at a craft fair I would price it at $....... considering the cost of the yarn and the hours I put into it. 
I think I would opt for being very straight forward and not ask her what she thinks would be fair and make her squirm. Most people do not have any idea what fair would be since they might not knit or crochet, and they would not want to embarrass you with too low a price; that is putting her in a tight spot. If it is too high for her; just say that is fine; if you want to lower the price for a friend; that is fine also.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I think trying to cost out the price for hours of work involved is getting into trick territory. People knit at different rates of speed. One person's five hour item might be another person's ten hour task. And people earn different pay - and some don't get paid by the hour. There are websites (I don't remember which ones) that have formulas to figure how to charge for handmade crafts for people who wish to sell their products. That might offer some guidelines. Personally, I would not sell anything I make. If someone admired it and wanted one, I would either gift it or just nicely tell them I don't make things to sell. If I were going to sell items, I would find a professional way to do it, like Etsy or a local shop, where people expect to pay for things and once they decide they want to purchase, they don't ask about the price--they just pay it. Then you can charge what you personally feel your item is worth.


----------



## suzette770 (Apr 12, 2012)

YES. I like this asnwer best. Material plus $18 an hour. It's appalling how the average person doesn't want to pay for hand-made crafts. Perhaps it's because they can't do it and have no idea what's involved; even in a "labor of love" project.
I don't work for free.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

She probably expected you to say, Oh, I don't mind I will just make one for you. Happens to me alot. I knit socks and get a lot of would you do it for me requests. When I tell them the price of good sock yarn, they sorta back off.

KK


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

My response is usually "you couldn't afford it" - however, I knit a lot of things "just because" without a recipient in mind. Every year I take everything from under the bed and sell what I can at the local craft show. I get back the cost of the materials and a small bit of time, but that's okay. I love making and dressing dolls, bears, etc - and have no youngsters to gift them to. Not many charities around, either. So it works for me. A coworker once offered me a price to crochet some towel toppers, and I was surprised that the amount was more than reasonable. I'm definitely glad, though, that I don't depend on sales of my work to put food on the table! :- )


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

$10.00 for adult/teen socks. You must get a real deal on sock yarn because hereit is at least $5.99 per skein and it takes 2.


kaixixang said:


> I'd go on a sliding scale...lower for acrylic/cotton (depending on cost, mid-range for blends (which don't cost as much as 100% fibers, and higher for animal hair blends and 100% (ESPECIALLY those bought from LYS locations). All prices depend on size of project(s) made.
> 
> I charge $5 USD for baby sock pairs, $10 and up (depends on price of yarn) for Adult/Teen. And yes, I'm going to be a LITTLE BIT selfish this year because I have commercial socks that don't fit like the one I've posted and the next two or so are MINE! <G>


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

darowil said:


> Homeshppr said:
> 
> 
> > I'd at least let her know how much the materials cost--and how many hours are involved in completing the item. Then the two of you can decide what's acceptable and fair for your transaction.
> ...


This is pretty much what I was thinking. I think the woman was afraid of insulting you by offering too low a price not knowing the cost of yarn and time involved. Once she if more informed it would be easier for her make a fair offer.


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

your pharmacist has what my friend from Mexico calls "huevos!" to ask such a thing! my goodness!
thanks for sharing the story. I think you answered her rightly.



Jessica-Jean said:


> My story:
> While sitting in a pharmacy waiting for my prescriptions to be ready, I was - what else?! - knitting on an afghan. The young pharmacist popped her head over the divider, saw me knitting, and immediately, *told* me to knit her a pair of socks and that she'd pay me for the yarn. Somewhat taken aback, I looked at her. When I saw she was serious and waiting for my answer, I did some quick math ... out loud. I told her I'd never knit socks before, so I calculated that it would take me 10 hours to learn and knit her a pair. My job paid me $25/hr. So, I told her it'd cost her $250 _plus_ the cost of the yarn. Not another peep out of her! I think it was a fair price for *my* time.


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

I would have felt uncomfortable with that too. Then I would be in the position of having to overstate what I thought it was worth so as not to hurt your feelings or by possibly saying exactly what I estimated it to be worth might be less than you thought and end up hurting your feelings and our friendship. We all know how much time and yarn we put into an item but someone else may have no concept of this.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, what JessicaJean said. I always love to see her responses to posts like this. 

As for your church sister, calculate out how long it took you to do the previous item that she likes so much, and give her an estimate. Tell her that if she provides the yarn, it will cost whatever amount for your time and effort. Explain that handmade items cost a lot of time, money, yarn, and effort to do..If nothing else, you would educate her on the value of a handmade item should she receive one in the future. Then if you want to make her something in the future without charging her, she will know the value of same.


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

That is one of the problems with sharing your work with others. I made some Malabrigo handwarmers with a Plume yarn fur trim (will post later) and someone at work saw them, and before you know it she gave me orders for several pairs for herself and others (which I hadn't intended on selling). I told her that the yarn was expensive ($20 per set) and that it took hours to make a pair, but she didn't see it that way. I asked $40 a set, which is still not worth my time. I will make them, but I am not doing that anymore. She is the one that got me back into knitting, so I don't see why she can't make her own, although I'd have to show her ever step of the way. Thanks for giving me the opportunity to vent! GRRRRR! lol


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

you know, I think the problem might be that people see the machine-made goods in stores and think about those prices. $80 for a scarf made of Alpaca sounds reasonable... but not when you had to shop and find the wool, and it is a lace pattern, and then you had to knit for 40 hours! my goodness! people really don't know. I have a dear friend who makes jewelry out of tiny crystal beads and wire. she takes hours and hours of intricate work to make some fabulous-looking stuff. then, when she puts it out at a craft/art show for a fair price... folks don't want to pay.
I think the worst ones are the folks who say, "oh, I could do that" or "I could get that cheaply in Panama .. or wherever". grrr....
I made a beautiful ruffle scarf to wear with nice clothes... black with a silver edge. it was for me. someone saw me making it and she went nuts! she had to have one. this started a run and I had at least 5 people asking me for them. Quick as a wink... she said she would pay me... how much? I had to think. gosh... OK, I figure, twice the cost of the yarn (ruffle scarves look exciting but are easy to make.. one or two hours, tops). she agreed and guess what, I have already sold 10. then I get this gal who says, "oh, I know your secret. those are actually EASY to make." well, yes they are. so -- GO MAKE ONE! 


bakka98 said:


> I was once told to decide what you would like to be paid an hour. Then decide how many hours it would take you. I knitted a lace scarf for a lady last Christmas. She bought the supplies. It was Blue Sky Alapaca, so it was delight to knit with. I kept track of my hours and it took me forty hours. I then told her to pay me what she thought it was worth. I received $80.00 and a nice thank you card. But $2.00 an hour? Not worth it for me unless I really have nothing else to do.


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

YOU GO, GIRL! go ahead and vent! sometimes we gotta...


Quincy's Mom said:


> That is one of the problems with sharing your work with others. I made some Malabrigo handwarmers with a Plume yarn fur trim (will post later) and someone at work saw them, and before you know it she gave me orders for several pairs for herself and others (which I hadn't intended on selling). I told her that the yarn was expensive ($20 per set) and that it took hours to make a pair, but she didn't see it that way. I asked $40 a set, which is still not worth my time. I will make them, but I am not doing that anymore. She is the one that got me back into knitting, so I don't see why she can't make her own, although I'd have to show her ever step of the way. Thanks for giving me the opportunity to vent! GRRRRR! lol


 ;-) ;-)


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

She was "pained" because she has no idea what it's worth. I don't mean this to be judgemental but give some thought to what your time, energy and talent are worth, (sometimes it is a matter of self esteem). I don't know what a btw is, but if she is a good friend and you feel generous, you could say something like, "handcrafted things seem expensive, but I could do it for you for the cost of the materials."


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

I did the same thing, she asked if I could make a scarf for her sister's birthday, she'd need it this week. I said, for her, no problem. I knit up a skein of Sashay, listed the price I paid for the yarn (8.95 locally) and the amount of time it took me to knit it. She paid me $15.00. I really don't consider that worth my time, except for the fact that I enjoy her worship music. I've declined any more requests as I have so many projects for family to finish (at least a year's worth of knitting, crocheting, quilting, and sewing). Hope this gives you insight as to what to do. Hugs.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

This past weekend we had a booth at a local christmas tree farm for their opening weekend, bring our quality alpaca items, including handmade scarves, hats and mittens, along with handspun yarn. I even crocheted a small hat out of acrylic so that people could feel the difference.
So many of them were appalled at the cost of the handmade items. Yet they were wearing very expensive clothing, and spending money right and left on christmas baubles and pictures of Santa, etc. People in general do not have a clue as to the value of hand made! Because I was left holding some made-to-order items, I now request the cost of at least the materials before I will take the order.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> "Your first born child and xxxx dollars should cover it."
> That did make me chuckle! Will try to remember that one :wink:


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!

I finished knitting a sweater and wore it the other day. A friend saw it and asked how much it would cost for me to knit her one just the same. I told her, quite truthfully, that I only knit for DH, animal rescues (I make critter blankets that fit into cages so they can be used by cats and puppies), and myself. She was clearly somewhat miffed, but. . . . I really only want to knit what I want to knit. HAVING to knit something for someone just doesn't seem like fun.

Hazel, who used to knit and sell wild and crazy purses through an art cooperative


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I would have phrased it a bit differently... "What do you think would be a fair price." That would allow the person to not be "judging" your time and talent and let her take into account her budget. If the price was too low you could always say that you couldn't do it for that price, given suppplies and time and thank her for her interest. We can't always get paid for all our time, but should always get paid for all supplies and PART of the time invested..... If I chose to GIVE something, my choice, but I don't give away just because someone asks.... Sometimes, I just laugh and say something like..... "trust me, you can't afford it..." OR "Your first born child and xxxx dollars should cover it."


Good answer, as always...


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My story:
> While sitting in a pharmacy waiting for my prescriptions to be ready, I was - what else?! - knitting on an afghan. The young pharmacist popped her head over the divider, saw me knitting, and immediately, *told* me to knit her a pair of socks and that she'd pay me for the yarn. Somewhat taken aback, I looked at her. When I saw she was serious and waiting for my answer, I did some quick math ... out loud. I told her I'd never knit socks before, so I calculated that it would take me 10 hours to learn and knit her a pair. My job paid me $25/hr. So, I told her it'd cost her $250 _plus_ the cost of the yarn. Not another peep out of her! I think it was a fair price for *my* time.


This is "exactly" what I do when someone I don't know asks me. If it is someone I know and care about I offer the cost of the yarn and minimum wage for my time. If they really, really want it they pay it. If not they don't. Just because you get joy out of your knitting or crocheting doesn't mean it doesn't have value.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, Jessica Jean, Thanks for your very good take on this problem. I DO knit socks, but they are custom knit for members of my own family. I would be very reluctant to even consider knitting any article for anyone who only admires my work, and has no idea of what making such an item involves. That is such a waste of time, skill, and a pleasurable pastime.

I once made an elaborate Aran sweater for my own son, when he was stationed in Germany in the Air Force, thinking of the cold climate there. He never wore it, and I never knew what happened to it . I was not aware then of the importance of matching the garment with the personality and preferences of the recipient. Expecting payment that would be commensurate with the real value of the item only complicates life for the knitter even more. Just saying... in my opinion.



Jessica-Jean said:


> My story:
> While sitting in a pharmacy waiting for my prescriptions to be ready, I was - what else?! - knitting on an afghan. The young pharmacist popped her head over the divider, saw me knitting, and immediately, *told* me to knit her a pair of socks and that she'd pay me for the yarn. Somewhat taken aback, I looked at her. When I saw she was serious and waiting for my answer, I did some quick math ... out loud. I told her I'd never knit socks before, so I calculated that it would take me 10 hours to learn and knit her a pair. My job paid me $25/hr. So, I told her it'd cost her $250 _plus_ the cost of the yarn. Not another peep out of her! I think it was a fair price for *my* time.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I also always offer to teach - for FREE - the demander to knit the (whatever) themselves. Not a one has taken me up on the offer. I don't know why. I'm a good teacher. ... I think. ;-)


I'm sure you are a good teacher, from the way you explain things to those of us that ask on the forum, but people really don't want to learn , they just want someone else to do all the work for them. Besides they know it will take some time, and they figure we have the time to (eat bon bons?) knit, and so.... Wild, huh?


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

Given her response to your price, I doubt any price would have seemed fair to her!!


----------



## Spitze (Jun 27, 2011)

I have faced the same problem and my response usually ran something like this: 
"I would like to make one for you, I have a couple of projects on the go. Would there be a time line for it? " Then: "You would not be able to pay me for the time I spend creating this so the price has a bit of flexibility. How does $.... sound? " I usually go a little higher than I would accept so there is some room for discussion. And then I judge by response given if this is feasible for me or not.


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

One of the main problems here is that people who do not knit themselves think of it as a hobby and that those of us who do knit (or any other craft) should be satisfied with the thought of someone else wearing something we have created.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

I really hate people that says "I love it, you can make me one" I use to feel that I had been taken advantage of. I made a beautiful scarf for my friend, and the next time I saw it, her 3 year old girl was playing with it. I saw red!!!!!!

So I came up with a solution to this prolem.

When sone comes to me with "make me one" I tell them "ok, sure will. Let me work up a list of supplies that I need to make it, then you can go and pick out yarn, and what ever else I need. I buy my yarn from JoAnnes. I charge $25.00, and keep all yarn left over, but before I give you the list, I must tell you: I have 3 or 4 items to make for other people before I start on yours. 

I have never had one person come back for the list. They do not know how expensive and time consumming our hobby is.

Do you think I am being rude?


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I also always offer to teach - for FREE - the demander to knit the (whatever) themselves. Not a one has taken me up on the offer. I don't know why. I'm a good teacher. ... I think. ;-)


I too always offer to teach for free. I suggest they buy the yarn, needles if they do not own some and give me a call when they want to learn so we can work out a schedule.

Cost of materials alone and/or time they would need to invest to learn and make the project shocks some.

Some have taken me up on it and today are very happy knitters. :thumbup:


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> I am afraid I would be on the side of the lady who wanted to purchase your item. If someone responded to me as you did to her, I would have no idea what the item was worth and would be afraid of insulting you by offering far too little. Since you are the knitter and you know what your supplies cost, and how much time you put in, you were responsible for giving her a price and then she would be responsible for choosing whether or not to purchase. Perhaps a better response from you would have been to tell her how honored you were that she liked what you made,and tell her outright what the supplies cost and then give her a price that you felt fair, based on what you think it might have cost in a store (minus the overhead costs of space, lighting, employees, etc.).


Good point ... very good point :thumbup:


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

GypsyC1225 said:


> I really hate people that says "I love it, you can make me one" I use to feel that I had been taken advantage of. I made a beautiful scarf for my friend, and the next time I saw it, her 3 year old girl was playing with it. I saw red!!!!!!
> 
> So I came up with a solution to this prolem.
> 
> ...


I don't think you're being rude at all. You are dealing with the issue as a business. Services for payment, that's fair. In calculating the cost of yarn, etc., one needs to factor in the cost of going to the store to get the requested yarn: gas, wear n tear on the car, time, outlay of money, not to mention the extra stress when making something for someone because you want it to be done without mistakes. I've had people who wanted me to knit for them, but expected it for free. I've made many things for friends and never charged for my time, but not a stranger.

If someone was into furniture making, chances are a prospective buyer wouldn't expect it to be done for free.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

russell1 said:


> Oh My. Pricing is the worst. There isn't anyone else but the creator who knows just how many restarts the project took, or how many times recalculations are done, or just how careful one must be if it is to be made public. I could wear something with a missing or fixed stitch on the inside area of a sleeve, but would anyone want to "sell" something with just even one little boggle? I don't think so. The buyer expects perfection, and that takes incredible time. Nope. They have no idea what it is all worth.


We hold ourselves to such a high standard. When I learned how to sew, I realized just how poorly made things were - and I had paid a high price for the label too! I doubt knitted items are much different, although now that I've seen what quality hand-knits look like, the items I see in the store seem shabby by comparison. Can't afford the good stuff though, and there's the rub.

When it comes to mistakes, I've heard this expression here on KP and I hope I get it right - no one will notice from a galloping horse. :shock: :lol:


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My story:
> While sitting in a pharmacy waiting for my prescriptions to be ready, I was - what else?! - knitting on an afghan. The young pharmacist popped her head over the divider, saw me knitting, and immediately, *told* me to knit her a pair of socks and that she'd pay me for the yarn. Somewhat taken aback, I looked at her. When I saw she was serious and waiting for my answer, I did some quick math ... out loud. I told her I'd never knit socks before, so I calculated that it would take me 10 hours to learn and knit her a pair. My job paid me $25/hr. So, I told her it'd cost her $250 _plus_ the cost of the yarn. Not another peep out of her! I think it was a fair price for *my* time.


This answer should be engraved in a plaque for all knitters. EXCELLENT! ! ! !


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

maur1011 said:


> russell1 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh My. Pricing is the worst. There isn't anyone else but the creator who knows just how many restarts the project took, or how many times recalculations are done, or just how careful one must be if it is to be made public. I could wear something with a missing or fixed stitch on the inside area of a sleeve, but would anyone want to "sell" something with just even one little boggle? I don't think so. The buyer expects perfection, and that takes incredible time. Nope. They have no idea what it is all worth.
> ...


The slippers on your picture are beautiful. Do you sell the pattern or can you share the link?


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

Good for you. I also offer to teach, but no one takes me up on it. People want something hand made, but with a price of buying from China. They have no concept of material cost and hours to make.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

Good for you. I also offer to teach, but no one takes me up on it. People want something hand made, but with a price of buying from China. They have no concept of material cost and hours to make.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Had a lady at my son's swim class admire a baby blanket I was knitting. She said "Will you make me a scarf?" We laughed about it. It became an ongoing joke - each week she would admire my work and each week I would laugh at her request. (She didn't really expect me to knit her one.) The last day of class, she didn't show up, but her cousin did. I had a knitted collar/cowl that I didn't have a giftee in mind, so I gave it to the cousin to pass along. The look on his face was priceless. And I didn't have to worry about who was going to get the collar anymore. Win/win.


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

The question is not really 'how much is it worth to her'. The question is 'how much is it worth to you to part with it and how close a relationship do you have with her'. If she is a close friend you would consider much less than someone you hardly know. If I were you, i would base the price on whatever made me feel good about selling it to her. Whether or not she accepts your price is up to her, but you are out of the hot pot. You can always say a price and ask her if that meets with her approval. Then you are open to come to an agreement that will please both of you.


----------



## ridemakerema (Jul 20, 2012)

This is a very interesting discussion for me because someone suggested to me to knit a baby layette (hat, sweater, booties and mittens) for a yet to be born baby girl. She is willing to pay.
My problem: I'm going nuts looking for a pattern of these things - something like the ones that msdotsy1 and ashworthml show here.
Please, please where could I find the patterns? free, if possible!
Thank you!


----------



## kww43 (Oct 18, 2012)

I knit a few Christmas stockings for a friend a few years ago. Never again. The next year she needed another one and so on. She paid about $80 for each stocking, but that did not deter her. I finally told her that I didn't have time anymore because I was behind on my own knitting for my grandchildren.
I like to knit for people too, but only when I have time and when it is a gift. I knit a hat for my daughters' piano teacher one year because she so admired one I was wearing.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I only knit for myself, people I love, and baby presents for really really good friends kids or grands when it is personal circle use. 

I also knit for charity. My senior group gave a big black bag full of hats, scarves, baby sweaters, and lapghans to the local food bank so they could give a new hand made gift to their clients with their food for the holiday. Now we are restocking for the other groups to which we contribute.

I have had people ask me to make stuff for them, and I always answer that I used to teach home ec when I was younger, and I would be to teach them, but I don't make things to sell. When they hear "to sell", wow, do they back off. In over 50 years, I have only had two people take me up on learning to knit, and each one was a pleasure to teach.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

msdotsy1 said:


> Recently after seeing something I crocheted for a friend, another person asked me how much I would charge her for something similar. I was really stomped. Mainly because I cannot put a price on the effort put into these things.
> 
> So I offered her to pay me what she thinks the item is worth (this is a church sister btw. and somehow she seemed to think I was testing her). Her response, "why would you do that to me?" and she looked pained. I was even surprised at myself. But you know what I got to thinking about it later and I think I was right.
> 
> Your responses please:


you should have said you don't normally sell them and would get back to her with a price. Both of you were shocked i am sure ... to ask what you think it is worth is to indicate they must like it a lot or you might be offended if they don't offer high enough


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Try www.knittingpatterncentral.com and www.knittinghelp.com. If you are on Ravelry, they have patterns, many of them free. Also the yarn companies will often offer free patterns using their yarns.



ridemakerema said:


> This is a very interesting discussion for me because someone suggested to me to knit a baby layette (hat, sweater, booties and mittens) for a yet to be born baby girl. She is willing to pay.
> My problem: I'm going nuts looking for a pattern of these things - something like the ones that msdotsy1 and ashworthml show here.
> Please, please where could I find the patterns? free, if possible!
> Thank you!


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Interesting topic as I have sold a few projects in the past. Just recently I finished a lacy top for a friend, it was crochet and fairly simple to make so I charged her $30.00. On the day that I brought her the finished project she asked if I would be interested in making a sweater (pattern of which she had found) I told her I would have to see the pattern to see how much work was entailed and at that point I could give her a ballpark cost. I thought she was going to fall off the chair when I told her I could not do it for anything less than $75.00 and that this was a bargain, cause I had not taken into account the type of yarn, its cost and the difficult in the stitchery. People seem to think that a object such as a sweate should be the same price no matter what yarn used and what the stitch pattern time wise would take to work on. Oh well I guess I will not be making that sweater but I did offer to help her learn how to make it herself


----------



## Veda (Nov 25, 2012)

GREAT ANSWERS ON THE KNITTING FOR PEOPLE QUESTION. I ALSO SAY IT IS MY MINISTRY TO KNIT AND GIVE TO SOMEONE. YOU ARE ALL RIGHT NOBODY THAT DOES NOT KNIT DOESN'T REALIZE THE TIME IT TAKES, EVEN A SCARF.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

awpacky said:


> maur1011 said:
> 
> 
> > russell1 said:
> ...


Thanks awpacky, glad you liked these baby booties. They are from a free pattern found on Ravelry.com from Calista Yoo. Her instructions are clear with pictures to help but be sure to read the Errata notes for changes she's made to the pattern. The link is below. I found them fairly easy since they were done on 2 needles with a seam sewn up the back. No DPNs (double pointed needles) needed.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-version-of-baby-shoes-pattern

Another KP-er (Tawney) posted an adorable variation. Here is the link to Tawney's version of the same booties. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-69307-1.html

Tawney posted a video link to a site that is in Spanish, but you'll get the idea and it is really helpful. Good luck!
Maureen


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I used to say to people well it would take x amount of hours to knit so how much would you expect to be paid fordoing a skilled craft, they normally shut up then. I like to knit things as gifts but as for doingit for money no was but like jessica jean i offer to teach people and soft have successfully taken me up on my offer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

I came back from a week end knit away with a couple of skeins of yarn way out of my normal price range. They were in my knitting bag that I took into an eatery I stopped at on the way home. Two women stopped at my table to watch me knit on my knitting board, they admired the scarf that was 2/3 complete. One saw my new yarn and asked how much a scarf would cost using that yarn. I told them the skein in her hand cost $30., and the other one more. "Well",she said, "I never paid more than $2 a skein at K-Mart, when I knitted, but they liked the scarf I was knitting." I guess she liked the yarn to because I had to ask for it when they were leaving. It seems the "Marts" have warped peoples value perspective. Moon Loomer


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> Recently after seeing something I crocheted for a friend, another person asked me how much I would charge her for something similar. I was really stomped. Mainly because I cannot put a price on the effort put into these things.
> 
> So I offered her to pay me what she thinks the item is worth (this is a church sister btw. and somehow she seemed to think I was testing her). Her response, "why would you do that to me?" and she looked pained. I was even surprised at myself. But you know what I got to thinking about it later and I think I was right.
> 
> Your responses please:


You know, I think she was giving you an ultimate compliment! When she said
"why would you do that to me?" I think she has not a clue as to what would be a fair price. Let's give her the benefit of the doubt.

I think you need to ask yourself "do I want to knit this project for her?" If you are willing to do it then add up the cost of the material, then depending on what the project is that she wants, add a dollar amount i.e. $50 if it is a small item $100 to $200 for more time consuming items. If she is a close "sister" then maybe you will be willing to do it for less or barter. Personally I would not make anything for money because you just can't put a dollar on the time it takes. I either make it knowing I am going to give it away and reap the pleasure that I know the recipient will get from receiving it or I make it for myself or family.

If you don't want yo make it for her simply tell her you don't make things for pay. Maybe you could offer to teach her how to crochet. Pray about it.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi bakka,

I'm not sure that hourly is the way to charge. Some of us knit fast and others very slowly. At $10.00 an hour, that would be a $400.00 scarf. Unreasonable. I think $80.00 and the materials was a fair price. 

The best way is to agree to a price beforehand. It's up to you to estimate your time and give a quote. Then the other person can say yes or no thank you.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

i make things for shows and i was charging time plus material much like any contractor would do. but yes it always seemd to come out about $200 and up since i make 10 an hour at my job i thought that was fair for time. but i had to cut that down to $5 dollars an hour a sweater is still more than anyone wants to pay but head band oh those sell like hot cakes.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I think you did it right. For most of the things I make, most people would not want to pay the price of the yarn to make it, much less the time I spent on it. I would say to someone who asks for a specific item: "What would you be willing to pay for it at Macy's, Dillards, etc."

Because the things that we make are certainly comparable to those stores' items or better! :thumbup:


----------



## grannysgrl (Aug 5, 2012)

I have hats for $4 small dish/wash cloths $1 & a few plastic canvas items my first show is saturday


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

barbdpayne said:


> I think trying to cost out the price for hours of work involved is getting into trick territory.
> If I were going to sell items, I would find a professional way to do it, like Etsy or a local shop, where people expect to pay for things and once they decide they want to purchase, they don't ask about the price--they just pay it. Then you can charge what you personally feel your item is worth.


Eventually I think that is the way I will go. For now I got to get the holiday stuff out of my way. Then we shall see what the New Year brings. I need a few things mainly for show casing my art/craft. Till then it's good to get feedback from fellow crafters.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

grannysgrl said:


> I have hats for $4 small dish/wash cloths $1 & a few plastic canvas items my first show is saturday


That's a pretty small amount. It takes almost a full ball of sugar n cream to make one of my wash/dishcloths and they are more than $2 a ball unless I get them on sale. Even if I could get 2 from a ball, I would lose money with your price.


----------



## grannysgrl (Aug 5, 2012)

I got real lucky this summer I found a lady on craigslist selling her stash her yarn was 75¢ a skein 50¢ for sugar & cream ive made over $200 so far at work


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

grannysgrl said:


> I got real lucky this summer I found a lady on craigslist selling her stash her yarn was 75¢ a skein 50¢ for sugar & cream ive made over $200 so far at work


Oh, WOW ... you hit paydirt! Good on you :thumbup: I can see how you are making some profit at those prices


----------



## pghzoodocent (Nov 2, 2012)

Awhile ago my husband told our Dentist's tech that I love to knit. She badgered me (in a very nice way) for months till I agreed to make a sweater for her. I spent hours finding the right pattern (she who does not knit went to Michael's and bought yarn - at least she bought enough!) and then I made her a beautiful cardigan with cables along the front opening. When she asked the price, I said just what you said - she gave me $50! People have absolutely no idea of the worth of handmade items, there is no way anyone can actually make money knitting or crocheting. I am more careful about who I knit or crochet for now!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

I think she was afraid of offering a too low price and making you feel badly. I don't think either of you was wrong.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

If you are going to make it and sale it, you should have a price. I agree with the lady, she may say something to low, then you will feel insulted. You never get your time, but you should always get your materials and some profit. Charge what makes you feel good about the work you've put in. Even if its high or a bargain. you know what it means to you.


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

Whenever I am asked I agree to take them to the yarn shop with me...once they see theyarn price that usually ends the deal....I would not knit anything for anyone except a simple scarf


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but since she asked you for a price, I took this exchange to mean: "Why are you expecting me to work this out? Just give me a price and be done with it!"


msdotsy1 said:


> Recently after seeing something I crocheted for a friend, another person asked me how much I would charge her for something similar. I was really stomped. Mainly because I cannot put a price on the effort put into these things.
> 
> So I offered her to pay me what she thinks the item is worth (this is a church sister btw. and somehow she seemed to think I was testing her). Her response, "why would you do that to me?" and she looked pained. I was even surprised at myself. But you know what I got to thinking about it later and I think I was right.
> 
> Your responses please:


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My story:
> While sitting in a pharmacy waiting for my prescriptions to be ready, I was - what else?! - knitting on an afghan. The young pharmacist popped her head over the divider, saw me knitting, and immediately, *told* me to knit her a pair of socks and that she'd pay me for the yarn. Somewhat taken aback, I looked at her. When I saw she was serious and waiting for my answer, I did some quick math ... out loud. I told her I'd never knit socks before, so I calculated that it would take me 10 hours to learn and knit her a pair. My job paid me $25/hr. So, I told her it'd cost her $250 _plus_ the cost of the yarn. Not another peep out of her! I think it was a fair price for *my* time.


You are very quick with a witty answer.....wish I could think as fast on my feet as you. Plus no-one would ever ask me to knit them a pair of socks.....not after seeing my first, second, third, and 4th attempts at TUBE socks. LOL.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree


----------



## aqarianchick (Mar 23, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> Recently after seeing something I crocheted for a friend, another person asked me how much I would charge her for something similar. I was really stomped. Mainly because I cannot put a price on the effort put into these things.
> 
> So I offered her to pay me what she thinks the item is worth (this is a church sister btw. and somehow she seemed to think I was testing her). Her response, "why would you do that to me?" and she looked pained. I was even surprised at myself. But you know what I got to thinking about it later and I think I was right.
> 
> Your responses please:


I can appreciate your sentiment. I sewed several garments for an acquaintance some years ago and didn't have a clue what to charge her. She had money "to burn" because she was married to a wealthy man. I had never done this type of task before and so was clueless. The woman was appauled that I charged far too little for the hours I put into the task. She wanted to give me five times what I had charged her and I flatly refused. So, yes asking for what the person thinks your time is worth is correct in my view.


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

I learned the hard way to never allow someone else to set a price for my work. Someone saw a sweater I had knitted for my MIL and asked me to knit one for her. She bought the yaran and after I worked over 40 hours to make the sweater she "paid" me $25 saying she could not pay me what the sweater was worth. I'm not sure if she was paying me a compliment or complaining. 

After that I put a good price on my work and also offer to teach the person to knit when they complain that my prices are too high. My price to teach is $10 per hour or $50 for a basic class of 1 cast on, 1 bind off, knit, purl, 1 increase, 1 decrease and how to read a pattern. They must furnish all materials.

Only volunteers work for no money. Time, knowledge and effort have value. Why should I make less than the paper person?


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

In the past, I've also done that. "I can give you a list of yarn(s) the (what ever it may be they've requested) requires. You purchase them in the the color(s) you'd like and I'll work on it as I have time(I had 3 little one's when everyone was asking me to make them things)". No one ever went to the store to make the purchase. Later, when I had 4 children and my work had been admired and followed by a request my response was "I really don't have time, but if you'd like to come over in the evening sometime, I'd be happy to teach you how". No one ever took me up on that response either.


Jessica-Jean said:


> I also always offer to teach - for FREE - the demander to knit the (whatever) themselves. Not a one has taken me up on the offer. I don't know why. I'm a good teacher. ... I think. ;-)


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

ridemakerema said:


> This is a very interesting discussion for me because someone suggested to me to knit a baby layette (hat, sweater, booties and mittens) for a yet to be born baby girl. She is willing to pay.
> My problem: I'm going nuts looking for a pattern of these things - something like the ones that msdotsy1 and ashworthml show here.
> Please, please where could I find the patterns? free, if possible!
> Thank you!


Lion Brand's website should do it. The pattern you see here was written for crochet from Caron's website and I converted it to a seed stitch knitting pattern using the measurements, then added a little embroidery. I plan to write this pattern after the holidays if you can wait that long. _snicker...check me out writing patterns...lol, can hardly knit_ :mrgreen:


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Either you want to make it for the person or not. If you want to make it, charge the person what you think your work is worth. Tell them before hand so there is no misunderstanding. That makes it simple and to the point.


----------



## Phylbarringer (Sep 15, 2012)

I do most of my knitting on the basis of they pay for the wool and give a donation to my local church I have been amazed at the result. I imagine that this would work out for other charities.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

This has happened to me quite often. I begin by stating the amount of hours I have "dedicated" to this project. I then say that I cannot make an exact replica since it is hand-knitted and all of my knitted pieces are one of a kind. I also let the person know that I will not duplicate the color for her and she would have to go to the yarn store and select the yarn she would like. I give her all the information necessary to buy the correct yarn. This usually disuades them because they have to put forth effort and it takes time. Also when they see how much just the yarn would cost it usually causes them to rethink their request. The next thing I tell them is that my time is not cheap since I have to " borrow " it from other things that also require my time. Next I let them know that this is not my vocation and I cannot work on a time schedule so it may take as long as 2 or 3 months for me to complete it. Most people want immediate gratification and don't want to wait. They may also ask why it takes so long. My reply is that I want to do my best work for them and want to be sure that I take my time so mistakes are minimal. I also tell them that yes, there may be a mistake because it is hand made. You may also determine how much you would charge a "stranger" and then let your friend know that since you are friends you can do it for less. However, you are not obligated to tell her how much you would charge someone else unless you feel comfortable doing so.
I have been knitting over 50 years and also teach knitting so again, that may be another option once she finds out how much the yarn costs. Hope this helps


----------



## Phun2balive (Dec 9, 2011)

I think that there are so many people in countries like China, Korea and other poor nations that the prices of garments in stores are low and expect it out of people like us. Currently I am making a Santa Claus apron and plan to charge at least $25 for it.


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

I was in the hospital a while back..was knitting a pair of socks...The nurse said...wow you can sell them..I'd pay you $10. I chuckled and told her the yarn cost $18... Didn't think that would work. She never mentioned it again. People who don't knit one crochet have no idea. Theynever consider the hours of love that go into it....


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Georget said:


> This has happened to me quite often. I begin by stating the amount of hours I have "dedicated" to this project. I then say that I cannot make an exact replica since it is hand-knitted and all of my knitted pieces are one of a kind. I also let the person know that I will not duplicate the color for her and she would have to go to the yarn store and select the yarn she would like. I give her all the information necessary to buy the correct yarn. This usually disuades them because they have to put forth effort and it takes time. Also when they see how much just the yarn would cost it usually causes them to rethink their request. The next thing I tell them is that my time is not cheap since I have to " borrow " it from other things that also require my time. Next I let them know that this is not my vocation and I cannot work on a time schedule so it may take as long as 2 or 3 months for me to complete it. Most people want immediate gratification and don't want to wait. They may also ask why it takes so long. My reply is that I want to do my best work for them and want to be sure that I take my time so mistakes are minimal. I also tell them that yes, there may be a mistake because it is hand made. You may also determine how much you would charge a "stranger" and then let your friend know that since you are friends you can do it for less. However, you are not obligated to tell her how much you would charge someone else unless you feel comfortable doing so.
> I have been knitting over 50 years and also teach knitting so again, that may be another option once she finds out how much the yarn costs. Hope this helps


Thank you. I believe this is one of the better responses.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Love this "conversation"! I have given up on people realizing what goes into what I do. There are a few who understand, hence, my comment under each comment I make here! I have offered a few times to make something if they pay for the yarn up front. Was burned one time by a fellow worker and he did not pay for the yarn! Just after I brought it to work he left for another position! Never saw him again! And it was an afghan for a king size bed!


----------



## rwj (Jun 7, 2012)

I once had a good friend ask me to make a quilt for her. I did a line item of the cost of materials, the number of hours to make and an hourly charge (very low - $5.00). Even at that it was way above what she wanted to pay. By offering the facts she completely understood the cost. There were no hurt feelings. I don't believe non-crafters mean to insult. They simply do not understand the time involved.


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I also always offer to teach - for FREE - the demander to knit the (whatever) themselves. Not a one has taken me up on the offer. I don't know why. I'm a good teacher. ... I think. ;-)


Tongue in cheek!!! Think you are probably a good teacher also from your vast knowledge!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I also always offer to teach - for FREE - the demander to knit the (whatever) themselves. Not a one has taken me up on the offer. I don't know why. I'm a good teacher. ... I think. ;-)


Dang! I bet you are a good teacher too :thumbup: Wish I lived closer to you :mrgreen:


----------



## pghzoodocent (Nov 2, 2012)

Chanks 28 - Love the cat, altho she (he?) does not look very happy. Guess the she does not know how adorable she is!


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, I am always flattered that someone likes my work. I usually reply that I will make "whatever" for them for $100 and they have to wait 2 months OR I will teach them how to make it for themselves.

I do get a lot of shocked looks, but when I explain how long it can take to craft a knitted or crochet item, they are a little more understanding. My great regret is no one to date has wanted to learn how to make the item themselves - but I continue to hope.


I think I posted this on the wrong page.


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, I am always flattered that someone likes my work. I usually reply that I will make "whatever" for them for $100 and they have to wait 2 months OR I will teach them how to make it for themselves.

I do get a lot of shocked looks, but when I explain how long it can take to craft a knitted or crochet item, they are a little more understanding. My great regret is no one to date has wanted to learn how to make the item themselves - but I continue to hope.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

maur1011 said:


> Had a lady at my son's swim class admire a baby blanket I was knitting. She said "Will you make me a scarf?" We laughed about it. It became an ongoing joke - each week she would admire my work and each week I would laugh at her request. (She didn't really expect me to knit her one.) The last day of class, she didn't show up, but her cousin did. I had a knitted collar/cowl that I didn't have a giftee in mind, so I gave it to the cousin to pass along. The look on his face was priceless. And I didn't have to worry about who was going to get the collar anymore. Win/win.


What a very nice thing you did for this lady. I would have loved to see her face when she got the gift. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have often responded to someone asking for me to make something for them, I respond let me show YOU how to make it and we can work on it together...back in the 70's there was this saying, "Give me a fish and I will eat for a day, teach me to fish and I eat for a life time."


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Vulcan1957 said:


> I have often responded to someone asking for me to make something for them, I respond let me show YOU how to make it and we can work on it together...back in the 70's there was this saying, "Give me a fish and I will eat for a day, teach me to fish and I eat for a life time."


In the '70s we also said: Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and you can get rid of him for the weekend. lol RachelL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Aw well she paid me $75.00, I expected $50.00. The yarn was on sale for $1.99/skein. Total of 3 skeins used. But next time I will say "make me an offer." To be fair that is.


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a standard answer I give to everyone who asks me how much I would charge to make something .... that is, I don't sell my work, but I would be happy to teach you how to make it yourself. And to those people who offer to buy the yarn, my response is would you buy Picaso the paint?


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

sandytene said:


> I have a standard answer I give to everyone who asks me how much I would charge to make something .... that is, I don't sell my work, but I would be happy to teach you how to make it yourself. And to those people who offer to buy the yarn, my response is would you buy Picaso the paint?


That's an interesting response!


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

The small print things at the bottom of a response are great. I don't know if I can attribute them to the person who wrote the large print answer or not. It dose't make any difference, I think they are great. I really liked the one from Jessica Jean about stabbing someone or just poking them with a pointy stick. Lol.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sandytene said:


> ... And to those people who offer to buy the yarn, my response is would you buy Picaso the paint?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

I just had the same thing happen! A woman at work showed me a yarn website and said "if you will make me a scarf I will buy the yarn". I said I would as I am a new knitter and like to make things for people, but I think I am changing my mind. The yarn is beautiful and I think I will buy it and make my own scarf or one for a close friend.


Jessica-Jean said:


> My story:
> While sitting in a pharmacy waiting for my prescriptions to be ready, I was - what else?! - knitting on an afghan. The young pharmacist popped her head over the divider, saw me knitting, and immediately, *told* me to knit her a pair of socks and that she'd pay me for the yarn. Somewhat taken aback, I looked at her. When I saw she was serious and waiting for my answer, I did some quick math ... out loud. I told her I'd never knit socks before, so I calculated that it would take me 10 hours to learn and knit her a pair. My job paid me $25/hr. So, I told her it'd cost her $250 _plus_ the cost of the yarn. Not another peep out of her! I think it was a fair price for *my* time.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

being a good teacher is only half the equation!!! the other half is having a good student!!!! Those not open to learning and doing do not make good students!!LOL So they are doomed before they "dont' Start""" *grin*


----------

